# Took some pics of my new flask.



## Bent_Twig (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi folks,

       I have been collecting only for about 3 or four months, but the things that really draw me to this hobbie are the flasks. I just got this Louisville Eagle flask and was going to get some photo's of it, but had to feed the Iguana first. I set the flask down to get him ready for his food and guess what.....he liked the flask more than his food. He always runs right to his food plate,but not today. Looks like another collector in the house. The flask is a pint so that will give you an idea of how big my 2 year old baby is. He still has a lot of growing to do.
                                                    Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 26, 2009)

here ya go!


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 26, 2009)

another pic.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, Nice looking flask - and a neat pet.  
 Thanks for the picture.  It shows what you like!  
 RED Matthews


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Red,

       The Iggy is my 19 year old daughters, but if you have had any kids then you know how 19 year olds are. If it was'nt for me , the big boy would'nt have any company at all. He sure like to be visited at meal time.

                             Twig.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Twig,I'm not sure ,but it looks like Iggys got goo goo eyes for the Eagle,not the bottle[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 26, 2009)

What would you do if  Godzilla  knocked it off the table?[8D]


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 27, 2009)

Reminds me of a story.........Beauty and the Beast!
 Nice shot

 Doug


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 27, 2009)

Rick,
       They claim that Iguana is very tasty!![8D]

                                  Twig.





> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> What would you do if  Godzilla  knocked it off the table?[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah I herd that,taste like chicken with scales [8D]


----------



## glass man (Jan 28, 2009)

THE IGUANA HAS GREAT TASTES[NO PUN INTENDED BOUT EATING HIM/HER CAN YOU TELL IF HIM/HER? [8D]] IGGY LOOKS REAL PROUD OF THE NEW OLD BOTTLE! WONDER WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF YOU TOOK IGGY TO A BOTTLE SHOW AND PUT HIM ON A BOTTLE TABLE TO SEE WHICH BOTTLE HE LIKES BEST? PROBABLY WOULD MEAN DEATH TO SOMEONE AND COULD BE EXPENSIVE,BUT MAN I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE LOOKS AND HEAR THE SCREAMS AS OLE IGGY PICKS OUT HIS BOTTLE![8D]


----------

